# The Transformers: The Movie - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Oh man, this brings back so much nostalgia! I bought the original DVD of this and have watched a few times over the years. I am so tempted to pick this release up, too...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> Oh man, this brings back so much nostalgia! I bought the original DVD of this and have watched a few times over the years. I am so tempted to pick this release up, too...


If u like the movie then this edition is well worth it IMO

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Mike,

Sold. Your endorsement is enough for me! 

As always, thanks for your reviews! I know we've discussed this in the past, but our movie taste are very similar to one another. So reading your reviews helps me to know what I can expect from my own viewing.


----------

